# OC 703



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I just picked up my order of 26 pieces. It was different than I expected. It is brown and does not feel as dense. I asked and was told it’s the same that’s just how they are making it now.

On the receipt it is described as “ 3.0 PCF 2 X 24 X 48 KN PLAIN “ I think it’s a generic product or they are making it cheaper. Should I return it for the yellow board?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If it's brown, it's most likely mineral wool.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

It looks almost like the 703. It is still a stiff board that is ridged enough to hold with only one hand without bending. I spoke to an OC rep and he said he was not aware of a color change. As far as you know is it still yellow?


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

nope it's Knauf insulation. I guess I should have looked more closely. I drove 1.75 hours after work to get there 5 minutes before they closed. I phoned in the order asking for OK 703. I'll be returning it tomorrow. Looks like another 1.75 hour drive.:devil:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If it's Knauf 3lb board and is fiberglass, all the ones I am aware of are virtually identical to the OC product acoustically.

Bryan


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

it is fiberglass and is 3 lbs board “ 3.0 PCF 2 X 24 X 48 KN PLAIN “ I still liked the OC 703 better. I looks like it will cut better on the table saw.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I think I will return just because I think it was misrepresented as OC 703. I even ask why is it brown and was told that’s how they make it now.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

ghost rider said:


> I looks like it will cut better on the table saw.


The Knauf product, assuming its ECOSE, actually presents advantages over the OC703 as it features less VOCs!
And there should also be a commensurate savings in cost.

But my big question is WHY you are intending to cut it on a table saw? You will simply create more dust than would a simple carpet knife (2 sided razor blade) or a serrated bread knife. ...Unless of course that simply compliments the use of a sledge hammer to drive the staples used to cover the material....


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Actually I connected a shopvac to the output on the saw and there was very little dust.

On my 1st batch of treatments I made corner traps and I thought it would be hard to cut the 45 deg bevels and made up a sort of sled / jig for the table saw and it worked perfect.

On these due to the size of my treatment frames I need to cut them down Like a inch of the tops and either a inch or 1 ¾ inch off the sides and the saw will do it perfectly.

I went back to the dealer and exchanged 12 of them for the 703s. They did not have the complete order so they gave me the Knauf product. The rest of the order is for a friend and the Knauf will work fine for him.

I did not get a discount and was not feeling confrontational. 

I will post pictures and provide more details on how I built them later.


----------



## fishinbob (Sep 9, 2010)

:scratchhead: As an old boss of mine would say "We aren't building a piano you know" but to each his own.
I use a fillet knife sharpened with a saw/mill file and a drywall square .... waaay faster and cleaner than a saw especially for the diagonal cuts. :T


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok they are done. 1st picture shows the material used; 1 full sheet of 1/2 inch plywood and most of a sheet of 1/8 inch masonite.

the 2nd shows how I wrapped the fabric around in a way that hid all the staples. I could have ordered 1/2 yard more fabric but I was still limited by the 54 inch width of the fabric. Which is one reason I had to make my box 48 inches high and cut 1 inch of the tops.

The 3rd shows how I took all the cut offs and reassembled them to make 4 corner wedges to fill the air space behind my corner treatments I made back in the winter, 4 shows how I wrapped with cheap fabric, you can't see them when installed. That gave me a full 14 inches of product from face to corner.

The last show the install. I have 6 inch thick traps behind the seating area, 6 inches off the wall and a single piece of OC 703 in the ceiling panels.


----------

